# South american monster centipedes in Europe?



## Scolopendras (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like no one in north america owns a S. Gigantea or a S. V. Viridicornis. Looks like the only way to get them is to buy from Europe and import it. Does any shop in Europe sells these monsters? If anyone have seen one somewhere I'd be really appreciated if you can tell me the shop name or shop owner's email address. Thanks


----------



## melijoc (Nov 5, 2013)

Tarantulaspiders.com offers it from time to time. You should inquire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopendras (Nov 6, 2013)

melijoc said:


> Tarantulaspiders.com offers it from time to time. You should inquire


I did but he's weird... he wants a full 100% advanced payment and he is not even sure when they would come in.


----------



## melijoc (Nov 6, 2013)

Just think of it as pre ordering your ps4. Worst case scenario you get refunded by paypal. I already ordered 6 centipedes fron him and I'm recieving them nxt fri. Ill kerp you posted . To see if they get here fine


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 6, 2013)

Polyped and Thorsten Trapp currently sell them, both ship worldwide.

Ask for pictures of the animal that you're interested in first and make sure that it is what they say it is, they are not trustworthy when it comes to labeling or sexing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scolopendras (Nov 7, 2013)

melijoc said:


> Just think of it as pre ordering your ps4. Worst case scenario you get refunded by paypal. I already ordered 6 centipedes fron him and I'm recieving them nxt fri. Ill kerp you posted . To see if they get here fine


He doesnt even take paypal he only takes cash money


----------



## Epreese (Nov 7, 2013)

The post you referenced by melijoc was referring to tarantulaspiders.com. I've dealt with them on multiple occasions and they have always been great to deal with. They definitely DO take Paypal. Not sure which dealer you were trying to refer to, but
you should be careful what you post before chiming in.


----------



## Scolopendras (Nov 8, 2013)

Epreese said:


> The post you referenced by melijoc was referring to tarantulaspiders.com. I've dealt with them on multiple occasions and they have always been great to deal with. They definitely DO take Paypal. Not sure which dealer you were trying to refer to, but
> you should be careful what you post before chiming in.


Check their websites again I even called their Todd Gearheart to see if he really doesnt take Paypal. According to him he got scammed by someone using paypal. No joke he only takes cash money now.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 8, 2013)

I am surprised no one with experience chimed in here... Yes, this is a rant, but people need to be aware of this type of behavior... ban me if you don't like it...  Tarantulaspiders.com is Todd Gearharts business.... He is sketchy and has a very long reputation of being sketchy. Sure, many people have had great experiences with him.. but many have had horrible experiences with him... It is usually the people that order the rare or very expensive things from him that have the issues with him. If you do some good searching in the archives of arachnoboards and many other forums, you will see. I have had personal dealings with him and have friends who have as well... Not very many ended well. He has a habit of offering things for sale that he doesn't even have. You pay for the item and he promises he will get it... guess what... he never getts the item in. So, instead of offering a cash refund, he ONLY offers store credit.. that means, he gets your money and you never get what you originally wanted... instead, you have no choice but to either eat it or accept a bunch of common stuff that he has to get your moneys worth. Read the terms and conditions.. They claim that you are only issued a refund if your animal dies and they see fit for a refund... which means they absolutely have nothing to replace it with. In any other situation where you just plain don't recieve an animal, they only issue store credit. This has personally happened to me and several friends and there is nothing you can do about it cause he has his terms and conditions cleverly written to allow him to get away with this. 

Beware of someone who sells things they don't even have! 

On another note, I know FOR A FACT that the Peruvian government don't like this guy and would love to nail him for offering Peruvian inverts that were NEVER LEGALLY exported from Peru... Just an FYI

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scourge (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure if he ships to the US or not, but Lee from thespidershop.co.uk is selling some monster centipedes originating from Hispaniola. I've seen these in person, and they are massive!:

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2862


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 8, 2013)

Scourge said:


> Not sure if he ships to the US or not, but Lee from thespidershop.co.uk is selling some monster centipedes originating from Hispaniola. I've seen these in person, and they are massive!:
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2862


Those look like what many call a form of Sc. alternans, been seeing those pop up lately, some get pretty big!


----------



## Scolopendras (Nov 9, 2013)

josh_r said:


> I am surprised no one with experience chimed in here... Yes, this is a rant, but people need to be aware of this type of behavior... ban me if you don't like it...  Tarantulaspiders.com is Todd Gearharts business.... He is sketchy and has a very long reputation of bing sketchy. Sure, many people have had great experiences with him.. but many have had horrible experiences with him... It is usually the people that order the rare or very expensive things from him that have the issues with him. If you do some good searching in the archives of arachnoboards and many other forums, you will see. I have had personal dealings with him and have friends who have as well... Not very many ended well. He has a habit of offering things for sale that he doesn't even have. You pay for the item and he promises he will get it... guess what... he never getts the item in. So, instead of offering a cash refund, he ONLY offers store credit.. that means, he gets your money and you never get what you originally wanted... instead, you have no choice but to either eat it or accept a bunch of common stuff that he has to get your moneys worth. Read the terms and conditions.. They claim that you are only issued a refund if your animal dies and they see fit for a refund... which means they absolutely have nothing to replace it with. In any other situation where you just plain don't recieve an animal, they only issue store credit. This has personally happened to me and several friends and there is nothing you can do about it cause he has his terms and conditions cleverly written to allow him to get away with this.
> 
> Beware of someone who sells things they don't even have!
> 
> On another note, I know FOR A FACT that the Peruvian government don't like this guy and would love to nail him for offering Peruvian inverts that were NEVER LEGALLY exported from Peru... Just an FYI


That is truly crazy! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 9, 2013)

Scourge said:


> Not sure if he ships to the US or not, but Lee from thespidershop.co.uk is selling some monster centipedes originating from Hispaniola. I've seen these in person, and they are massive!:
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2862


HAHAHA! I love that they call them the gigantic giant centipedes.... Not your normal giant! With a name like that, they better be big!


----------



## Scourge (Nov 10, 2013)

They're definately big, that tub in the photo is around 7.5 inches square.


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 18, 2013)

*Josh_R lies. See proof attached. Credibility of this person now: ZERO*

Josh_R lies on this thread saying "On another note, I know FOR A FACT that the Peruvian government don't like this guy and would love to nail him for offering Peruvian inverts that were NEVER LEGALLY exported from Peru... Just an FYI ".

See the attached LEGALLY cleared import document of a Peru import this past August. This is proof that our wildlife agency approved this particular import based on seeing the legal, Peruvian export docs. Josh_R is plain out lying and doesn't know what he is talking about - period.

Just because somebody has a keyboard and type crap on a forum doesn't mean it's true. People that lie and make false accusations should be more than just hand-slapped. Just my 2 cents. When people like Josh_R talk out of their #@!*@ , then get smacked with proof slapping down their claim, they have no credibility afterwards. Zero. If it was my forum, they would be gone. One time. Done. No lying and making up crap on my site. I respect that mods to apply whatever rules they need to, but I have a very strong opinion about people posting lies in the net. Just my opinion.

Peru is open periodically. Josh_R is blatantly wrong and lied.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 19, 2013)

Just because the US fish and wildlife approved your IMPORT... does not mean that Peru approved the EXPORT.... and the problem here todd is that the only permits here in Peru that are issued LEGALLY are for chakras in Cajamarca and Tarapoto region for SPECIFIC species. These chakras are owned by indigenous families that have agreed to allow a specific person the rights to collect wild caught animals ON THEIR PROPERTY ONLY. The only way the Peruvian government will allow this is if a management plan for each species to be collected is created and followed. YOU have species listed on your site that are not found in the provinces the chakras are located. Species that are not found on the persons land whom the government has granted permission to collect.  This is illegal and Peru doesn't like it. They know all about it. We have personally talked with INRENA here in Peru and they have told us all about how you and a few other Europeans are getting species that are not found within 100's of kilometers from the legal chakras and species that are not listed as ok to take. They want to put a stop to it. most of your animals are technically NOT LEGAL! ... Go ahead and think I'm lying... or better yet... you can just think the Peruvian government is lying... how bout that 

---------- Post added 11-19-2013 at 11:35 AM ----------

Hey Todd, if you like, I can get some nice written proof from the Peruvian gov't and make a post about it.. would that be proof enough for you? And todd... I never said Peru isn't occasionally open for export. as I stated in my above post, there are a couple legal permits for legal export out of Peru, but they are ONLY for certain species found on CERTAIN chakras (owned land by natives) where there is a permit issues ONLY for that chakra and the species found on it. You can only collect a certain number of species at one time. This does NOT mean you can LEGALLY export species found outside these chakras, which you have done. Sure, your small list of species you show above may be legal shipments, but what about all the past stuff and future stuff?? This is nothing new.. the same thing is going on with dart frogs down here. I know how it works... I live in Peru.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 19, 2013)

josh_r said:


> I live in Peru.


I'm jealous.

Give me pictures of the local flora and fauna so I can drool and have multiple strokes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Nov 19, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> Give me pictures of the local flora and fauna so I can drool and have multiple strokes.


HAHAHA!!! I don't have too many pictures as I didn't have a camera until very recently. I will have to start posting more pictues. I do have more to share.


----------



## Gel (Nov 20, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> Give me pictures of the local flora and fauna so I can drool and have multiple strokes.


No kidding! Must be gorgeous!

That's like me and Arizona, my flora and fauna dream spot.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 21, 2013)

Scourge said:


> Not sure if he ships to the US or not, but Lee from thespidershop.co.uk is selling some monster centipedes originating from Hispaniola. I've seen these in person, and they are massive!:
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2862


 That seller is starting a terrible trend. Those have no ring furrow and no prefemoral spines and yet that seller is not embarassed to call them Scolopendra cf gigantea, a very blatant mislabeling. Spider shop might as well call every centipede, Scolopendra cf gigantea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 21, 2013)

go with elytra. he knows his stuff. still kicking myself for missing that meetup


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 22, 2013)

Gel said:


> No kidding! Must be gorgeous!
> 
> That's like me and Arizona, my flora and fauna dream spot.


Oh please, I've been thinking about going there on vacation for years.



Elytra and Antenna said:


> That seller is starting a terrible trend. Those have no ring furrow and no prefemoral spines and yet that seller is not embarassed to call them Scolopendra cf gigantea, a very blatant mislabeling. Spider shop might as well call every centipede, Scolopendra cf gigantea.


'We are not 100% sure that these are the true S.gigantea as though they have a wide distribution we are not sure if they are found on Hispanola where these originate.'

Check the site first next time.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 22, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> 'We are not 100% sure that these are the true S.gigantea as though they have a wide distribution we are not sure if they are found on Hispanola where these originate.'
> 
> Check the site first next time.


 I saw the site first, "they're not 100% sure they are S. gigantea" is the same thing as saying cf gigantea. Now if they said they weren't 1% sure that would be honest.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 22, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I saw the site first, "they're not 100% sure they are S. gigantea" is the same thing as saying cf gigantea. Now if they said they weren't 1% sure that would be honest.


I agree they could've worded it better.

I will label certain parts of the male body Scolopendra cf gigantea from now on.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 22, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That seller is starting a terrible trend. Those have no ring furrow and no prefemoral spines and yet that seller is not embarassed to call them Scolopendra cf gigantea, a very blatant mislabeling. Spider shop might as well call every centipede, Scolopendra cf gigantea.


Agreed 100%.  It's actually rather simple to distinguish the two, even from interwebs photos and despite what the seller states.  Orin's assertion is correct and not even arguable unless you're intent is to look like a total hack.  Be my guest...


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 22, 2013)

yip, no ring furrow, no gigantea.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 24, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Oh please, I've been thinking about going there on vacation for years.


If you really want to take a trip down here, My friend and I will give you a great tour of some fairly unexlored areas. Shoot.. anyone interested in coming here, we can take on some very interesting excursions


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 25, 2013)

Seeing as how I'm trying to interact face to face more with my friends in AB and fellow hobbyists, I might just have to take you up on that josh.

If I ever leave this ice pit known as ohio


----------



## GTX460 (Nov 26, 2013)

same situation, our famous seller always associate every centipede to S.gigantea. Every Asian Scolopendridae is going to Asian gigantea .XD

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 12:15 AM ----------

Also, Check this. http://www.whatsthatbug.com/2013/02/18/caribbean-centipede-from-dominican-republic/


LOL. I don`t know S.gigantea came from Dominican Republic(Hispaniola). I will asking to my S.gigantea. - Where were you from??


----------



## josh_r (Nov 26, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Seeing as how I'm trying to interact face to face more with my friends in AB and fellow hobbyists, I might just have to take you up on that josh.
> 
> If I ever leave this ice pit known as ohio


When you are ready, we will be ready. We will take you to remote areas virtually non explored and search for potentially new species.. There are LOTS of them down here... And maybe we will introduce you to ayahuasca

Reactions: Like 1


----------

